# Need parts for a Clausing 8520 mill



## boneyard51 (Dec 5, 2019)

Well I bought a clausing 8520 mill and a Clausing 12 inch lathe as a package deal. Before I could get there the owner decided to help me by dragging them out side so we could better load them, well the 8520 got tipped over and bend the handle , dial, screw, and housing! So those are the things I need. Has anybody fixed this kind of damage?



Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2019)

Sad.  I hope you got at least an additional couple/few/multiple/many hundred$ off the cost for the damage.  First see if you can find some used parts anywhere.  If not, you may need to make a new lead screw from some Acme threaded stock and a new handle and other parts from steel stock.  It looks like the lead screw is too far bent to reasonably straighten it.  All the parts would best be bought from a machine being parted out, if you can find one...


----------



## jcp (Dec 5, 2019)

Mine was bent when I bought it also. I removed the parts and straightened the lead screw in vee blocks with my hydraulic press. Set up an indicator and worked it down to around .003 runout at the handle. Also straightened the handle. Just go gently, working back and forth. You really have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 5, 2019)

I worked on a Bridgeport lead screw that was bent maybe half as much as yours is, that was bent when the mill slid on the metal floor of the trailer that was on a hill.  The owner and I used my 20 ton HF press and various blocks to straighten it, slow and fussy work.  It is very easy to overshoot on bending the part back.  Use a dial indicator when you are pressing, getting the start reading, the farthest pressed reading, and then the reading of what the finish measurements are along the shaft.  By doing so for each push, you will get a very good idea of how much it takes to move the metal a given amount.  Where you place the support blocks to support the lead screw above the table for each push is critically important, and it will change with every push.  Make sure you have a mental (and perhaps written) map of what you are achieving as you progress.

There are some good videos on the subject here:








						Keith Fenner
					

I'm Keith Fenner and this is my Job Shop. Join me as I perform old school repair jobs by drilling, milling, grinding, welding, plasma cutting, broaching and ...




					www.youtube.com
				




on straightening shafts from a real pro who straightens propeller shafts for boats regularly.  Keith is definitely a real pro, and the tutorials are good.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Does he straighten shafts for mills? How do I get in contact with him?





Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2019)

Keith is a pro.  I have not been following his YouTube channel lately.  I know he has had some medical issues, but the only way to know for sure is to ask him.  There might be someone in your local area who is skilled at that work, ask around...


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks, I went to his site and found his email and sent him an email. I live in NE Oklahoma, services such as that are kinda scarce around here. I would have no problem shipping to a pro. If I can get the shafts straight, I think I can fix the rest.....I hope. Do you know if any parts, such as the dials are interchangeable with any Clausing lathe? Thanks 




Bones


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Sad.  I hope you got at least an additional couple/few/multiple/many hundred$ off the cost for the damage.  First see if you can find some used parts anywhere.  If not, you may need to make a new lead screw from some Acme threaded stock and a new handle and other parts from steel stock.  It looks like the lead screw is too far bent to reasonably straighten it.  All the parts would best be bought from a machine being parted out, if you can find one...


Bob, I have a little playing room, as to money. I bought the mill and the lathe, that has the three phase converter and a pick up load of tooling for $500. So I think I can afford to put a little in it.



 Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> Thanks, I went to his site and found his email and sent him an email. I live in NE Oklahoma, services such as that are kinda scarce around here. I would have no problem shipping to a pro. If I can get the shafts straight, I think I can fix the rest.....I hope. Do you know if any parts, such as the dials are interchangeable with any Clausing lathe? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Bones, I am not that familiar with that mill.  I have a Millrite.  There may well be others here that will respond to your question.  Note that although the bad damage is right by the handle, the bend will probably exist over most of the lead screw, and the whole thing will probably need straightening.  If the bend it too badly bent where it comes out of the end cap, it may be smart to work at getting everything straight except the badly bent portion, and then cutting that section off and grafting a new end section onto it.


----------



## machPete99 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hopefully you are able to get the thing apart. Normally the handle and dials have to come off to get at the bearing retainer part, at least on my Rockwell. You might need to sawzall the handle off along with part of the leadscrew. If the rest of it is straight you can maybe rejoin a piece via careful TIG welding an oversize piece and then machining down as required. At some point it might be easier to buy some acme "all thread" and make a new leadscrew shaft.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2019)

Bones,

In this case unfortunately, the lathes were all Clausing designs but the mill was designed and first built by Johansson.  So although the part numbers look like Clausing ones, I would guess that there is little chance of anything off of one of the lathes fitting the mill.  As Bob wrote earlier, your best bet is going to be to find someone parting out another mill.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve been looking for several years. That part is usually what people are looking for, as this machine seems to be a little top heavy. Plus they are scarce and in high demand. I’ve put feelers out to various places over the years. I aquired a Rong Fu mill the other day, thst has wiring problems, not as good as the Clausing but probably will work for me, if I can figure out the wiring.  I about cried when I went to pick it up and the clown tried to pull it out of the garage with a tractor! He took a nice machine and made junk out of it!




Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> Yeah, I’ve been looking for several years. That part is usually what people are looking for, as this machine seems to be a little top heavy. Plus they are scarce and in high demand. I’ve put feelers out to various places over the years. I aquired a Rong Fu mill the other day, thst has wiring problems, not as good as the Clausing but probably will work for me, if I can figure out the wiring.  I about cried when I went to pick it up and the clown tried to pull it out of the garage with a tractor! He took a nice machine and made junk out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If nothing else, a brand new lead screw can be made from bar stock.  The other damaged parts as well.  Where there is a need there is a solution, though price may interfere...


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Well,I ve got an email in to Kieth, maybe he’ll answer me with a solution.  If I can get the shafts straight I think I can deal with the other stuff. I m not past putting a little brass on things, or turning things a little thinner. But trying to straighten that shaft requires a skill I may not possess. You showing me 20 times how  to paint  the Mona Lisa, doesn’t mean I will be able to do it! 




Bones


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 6, 2019)

Clausing is still in business and offers some parts support for out of production machines. I don't know how extensive their parts lists are, but worth a try. My understanding is, if they no longer offer a part, they will provide technical drawings of the part which can help in making a new one.

Clausing parts / service


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2019)

That has been my experience with Clausing as well.  If they still have the part in stock, don't ask for the drawing.  If they don't have the part and if it has been flagged as obsolete in their system, they will usually send you a scan of the original drawing.

Their prices on new parts are current today, not what you would find in an old price sheet.  Some people who have old machines are living in a dream world I guess.  They always seem to have to compare the price of a new part with the bargain basement price they paid for the complete machine.  If they had greater than single-digit IQ, they would know that the two prices have absolutely nothing in common.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

I check with Clausing years ago and the parts I needed were long gone, being they are the most common damaged. I still have the original parts and can measure them. After I found out I couldn't get new parts , I started searching for used and here I am. I’m deep in other projects, but I try periodically to try to find a solution. I’m thinking the acme part of the screw could be straighten fairly easily, as the long screw will be a little forgiving. But I’m afraid if it try to straighten the end pieces they will break off. I would like a pro to do it, as I am not well versed in that skill.



Bones


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2019)

Then I will make the following suggestions.  If you did not already do it, call Clausing and ask them to send you the drawings.  They probably aren't needed just to straighten a part but if the straightening isn't successful, you will need them to either repair or make a replacement from scratch.

I don't know of anyone offhand to recommend for straightening, and if I did it would probably be someone in Houston.  So I would suggest visiting one or more of the larger machine shops in Muskogee and ask if they do that sort of work or if not who they would recommend.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks, I had to chuckle at the “ larger machine shops” in Muskogee! We only have maybe one or two left here, and my “ go to” man died on me.  I would have no problem shipping the shaft to anyone that is experienced in the straighting process.  Might be able to find some one in Tulsa. Thanks, 





Bones


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 6, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> That has been my experience with Clausing as well.  If they still have the part in stock, don't ask for the drawing.  If they don't have the part and if it has been flagged as obsolete in their system, they will usually send you a scan of the original drawing.
> 
> Their prices on new parts are current today, not what you would find in an old price sheet.  Some people who have old machines are living in a dream world I guess.  They always seem to have to compare the price of a new part with the bargain basement price they paid for the complete machine.  If they had greater than single-digit IQ, they would know that the two prices have absolutely nothing in common.



You see the same with Logan. There are new parts that cost as much as some paid for their whole lathe. Rather than being happy that Logan Actuator who hasn't even been in the lathe business for decades has chosen to support the lathes that bear their name, you see many grumbling about the prices.   

Yes the parts are expensive, but being able to go right to the source if you don't want to spend time shopping used is pretty nice and not an option for a lot of brands.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 7, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> Thanks, I had to chuckle at the “ larger machine shops” in Muskogee! We only have maybe one or two left here, and my “ go to” man died on me.  I would have no problem shipping the shaft to anyone that is experienced in the straighting process.  Might be able to find some one in Tulsa. Thanks,
> 
> Bones


Heh heh.  I haven't been through Muskogee in I guess about 39 years.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Sorry, Bones, I am not that familiar with that mill.  I have a Millrite.  There may well be others here that will respond to your question.  Note that although the bad damage is right by the handle, the bend will probably exist over most of the lead screw, and the whole thing will probably need straightening.  If the bend it too badly bent where it comes out of the end cap, it may be smart to work at getting everything straight except the badly bent portion, and then cutting that section off and grafting a new end section onto it.


Bob, is a Millrite model MVN any good?  There is one fir sale near me. What are they worth? Thanks in advance, 



Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> Bob, is a Millrite model MVN any good?  There is one fir sale near me. What are they worth? Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> Bones


I am now on my second Millrite MVN.  They are basically reduced size Bridgeport type mills, mine is without the optional power quill down feed.  They had many options, at least 5 different collet types, 3 different size tables, drill press type or hand wheel type quill down feed, table power feeds, and many more.  They are more rigid than a Clausing 8520 or 8530 and even the biggest import bench models, but less so than a Bridgeport or clone.  They weigh about 1400 pounds depending on options.  They have v-belt drive spindles with cone pulleys, mine goes from 250 to 3400 rpm in 6 steps, again multiple factory options.  Mine has a 220v single phase 3/4 hp motor that is stronger than any asian import 1.5 hp motor.  There were options of motors including 3 phase.  They are pretty basic machines, no bells and whistles, but are solid, accurate, reliable, and quite well made.  If you want to know lots more, look here:








						BurkeMills groups.io Group
					

A forum and meeting place for all owners of Burke milling machines and anyone interested in milling. Users of horizontal or vertical machines are both equally welcome. Share advice, techniques and tips with others. For owners of Burke, U.S. Burke, Burke Division of Powermatic/Houdaille and any...




					groups.io
				



The "files" section has manuals, catalogues, specifications, and lots of other information.  Have fun looking, and feel free to ask for more.  PM me unless it is something useful to the group at large.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> What are they worth?


Like anything, they are worth what you can get for them.  Also depends on where it is.  I will spare you the killer price I got mine for in previously unused condition...

You also asked if Millrites are any good.  In my home shop guy opinion, HELL YES!


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 8, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> Bob, is a Millrite model MVN any good?  There is one fir sale near me. What are they worth? Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> Bones



The Millrites are a bit bigger than the Clausings, but still smaller than a Bridgeport, just a guess but probably need to add a foot deeper and wider space for one, and another 6" in height if that is a concern. You will also find them branded under Powermatic who started manufacturing them after Burke was acquired by Houdaille in the late 1960s or early 1970s.

As far as prices I was looking at Millrite as an option until I figured out they were just a tad too tall for my shop. I saw some last year in the $1900-2500 range, when I was looking but location seems to effect prices. Having seen both in person the Millrites are significantly heftier in build than the 8520.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 8, 2019)

I haven’t seen this machine. He says it runs and works, he’s asking $800? I think I’m going to offer him $500. I didn’t know they weighEd 1400 lbs, though. 





Bones


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2019)

boneyard51 said:


> I haven’t seen this machine. He says it runs and works, he’s asking $800? I think I’m going to offer him $500. I didn’t know they weighEd 1400 lbs, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it over closely for wear and other problems.  Worn out machines are only a shadow of similar ones in decent condition.


----------



## boneyard51 (Dec 9, 2019)

Well , she reduced it to $650 on her own!  Looks like no one is interested in it. Think I wait, it kinda of a hike to where the machine is, so I’m going to sit in it fir a while.



Bones


----------



## Shiseiji (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the Clausing drawing if you need it. I obtained it thinking about replacing the one in my 8511, factory M head,  that only has a left side handle.  The screw is 11/16" . Most repair accounts I've read replace it with 3/4" as it's available off the shelf. If you are interested I can dig through email for a gentleman I corresponded with in Upstate NY, I think through this forum, with 85xx parts.


----------

